# When is your OTD?



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi 

As the title says really, I'd be interested in hearing when you were advised to test after your IUI?  

This may sound slightly random and officially I'm on the wrong section of the board here, im going through ovulation induction this month, but using menopur, then trigger shot followed by progesterone for 2 weeks. Om the ovulation induction section it all seems to be using clomid so the treatment I'm going through (and my query) lines up closer to the iui treatment stages.

I had my trigger shot last week, was advised I would ovulate 36 hours after trigger, that I should start progesterone 3 days after trigger and OTD would be 15 days after trigger.  If I ovulate 36 hours after trigger surely my OTD should be 15 days from ovulation (which would be 15 days post iui for the ladies on this board). 15 days post trigger just feels a few days too soon for me.

Many thank
Rx


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Rabbit100, 15 days after trigger does seem a little soon to me, our clinic suggests waiting 21 days after iui day to ensure you get a clear positive (if there is one to be seen!).
For me this makes it 23 days after trigger!! I found the wait really hard the first time and started testing from about day 15 after trigger but I found it made me get my hopes up too much as every negative I could just put down to it being too early! 
I'm really trying to wait it out this month (only 2 dpiui) because actually it doesn't really matter when you find out its not going to change the outcome!


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Eleriafairy,
Thanks for your reply, wow sounds like your clinic are totally the other way at 21 days post iui. Even though the 2ww always feels like an eternity I'm not an early tester, never have been I'd rather know with certainty that its a genuine postive or negative result rather than have a result that just messes with my head and makes me question it. As you say it doesn't change the result. My complexity is with me having immune issues and all of my miscarriages as soon as I find out I'm pregnant I need to start various meds to help try and prevent a miscarriage although waiting a couple of days. Hence my dilemma of not wanting to test to early nor leaving it too late.

I've been hunting around on other websites since I posted and after much trawling it seems like 14-16 days post iui (so 16-18 days post trigger shot), was common.  So maybe I'll go for somewhere between what I was advised and what you were to strike a balance.  

Good luck and I hope your 3ww flies by
Rx


----------

